# Howdy from California!!



## caliropesnspurs (May 3, 2007)

Hey everyone!! My name is Melissa, most people just call me Mellie. I'm 19 and live in So-Cal. I've been riding horses for 14 year. I started off doing Western Pleasure and Trail, then moved onto Barrel Racing and Gymkhana, and competed in that for about 3 years. Then in 2004 when I bought my QH gelding that I own now, I decided to give Team Penning and Roping a try - after one day of team penning I knew I'd found my niche. So, for the past few years I've been roping, penning, basic reining, and riding some cutting horses for trainers. My horses name is Stayin Cool, aka Beau or "Bee" as I call him. He's 14 years old. 

I also have an Australian Shepard named Chance, who lives up at my parents' house in Nor-Cal, where I used to live. I'm in so-cal going to college.  This seems like a great place... talk to you guys later!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi! I too am in So. Cal.! I ride trail. Nice to have a neighbor!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------

